# Problems installing FreeBSD 11 on Asus E35M1-M



## hruodr (Mar 21, 2017)

I have just installed FreeBSD (11) again since long ago, in an Asus E35M1-M system. There was and were some problems. Sure, some answers are in this forum, but not even with opera in FreeBSD 11 is possible to read this forum, and I had problems with X11 and am having problems with firefox.

After many trials I got X11 working. I installed the packages "xf86-video-scfb" and "llvm34", but first after I typed: 

"`zpool import -f bootpool`"

I could start X11. Without it, /boot and /bootpool are empty and cannot see loader.conf, the Kernel and Modules. Without that the system do not recognize the mouse ums0, and after that I must detach and attach the mouse in order that it be recognized.

I got firefox running after I typed as root: "`dbus-uuidgen > /etc/machine-id`". But starting X and firefox as other user I still get the error:


```
libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
```


Some questions:

Question 1: What to do for not having to type "`zpool import -f bootpool`" after every booting?

Question 2: What to do for not to physically attach and detach the mouse in order that it be recognized? Is there a command?

Question 3: I do not want swap partition in the disk, I want only one partition (a). The installer forced me to install a and d. Is there a way?

Question 4: If I type "mount", I see things like "zroot/var/tmp on /var/tmp". Are that partitions? I want only one!

Question 5: What to do against the above error of firefox?

Thanks
Rodrigo.


----------



## hruodr (Mar 21, 2017)

BTW, I have just learned a little. The Problem with bootpool is known:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=212258

But questions 2, 3 and 5 remain.

I want no separated bootpool and no file system under zroot. Is it possible?

Thanks again,
Rodrigo.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 22, 2017)

5) add your user to group "video".


----------

